# Looking at either a mathews z7 or z7 extreme...any opinions?



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Im looking at getting a new bow just put mine in the classifieds... Ive always liked the z7 but didn't know if I should go ahead to the extreme or is there much difference...any help is appreciated


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Go to a pro shop and shoot them, I went in after a z7 and came home with a creed.


----------



## PocketPerch (Nov 2, 2011)

Go shoot the Helim or Bowtech Experience.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Just went through this, didnt shoot the Z7 cause I didnt like the way it felt in hand. I went Helium, after shooting the experience, carbon matrix and creed. Creed shot just as good for me but was a little top heavy (supposed to be designed that way) and I dont like the look of a split limb


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd shoot all the bows listed and then decide. I change bows every year so here's my feedback

z7 only bow in a decade that I shot as a primary bow for more then one year, also spent a year as a back up. I loved my z7 it's a smooth shooter and I got decent speed with my set up.

z7 extreme tactical I was terribly excited about this bow, sold it 6 weeks after i bought it. 30" ATA is as short as I'm going to due because of the string angle and where the peep is. I do not like 28" ata's so that bow got sold and I stayed with the z7.

Heli-m I shot and loved the weight change. It will be the bow that I shoot my elk with this year. Only issue is a bit of handshock that you'd expect out of such a light bow. The cam design with the solid back wall was an immediate win for me. I always loved the back walls of my bowtechs and hoyts so when they incorporated it into the heli-m I was very happy.

Creed this is my primary bow for this year but the last four years have been a 3-5 fps drop in speed with each new technology. I shoot a 417 gr arrow and the z7 274 z7e 270 heli-m 268-270 and the creed 265 with the same arrow but three more pounds. I've killed a couple of deer with my creed and love it but I want the higher KE at lower draw for my elk bow. The split limb addressed the bit of hand feedback and the bow is a few ounces heavier then the Heli-m

personally I'd buy a creed, it's got a solid back wall, smoothest of them all through the valley which is huge when you have back walls. Reason I dropped bowtechs is that I'd cycle through the valley so hard that the arrow would jump or rattle because it slammed into the back. The mathews is much smoother through the cycle (which is what they are known for). Great weight, great quality of build.


----------

